# Overlord 2 Zauber



## annon11 (30. Juni 2009)

Hi

Bei Overlord 1 konnte man ja die Zauber einfach wechseln, beim zweiten Teil verstehe ich das System noch nicht ganz.

Ich habe jetzt diesen ersten Zauber( der imo ziemlich sinnlos ist, macht viel zu wenig Schaden)
und den Nimbus.
Da ich eher zerstörerisch    spiele, ist bei mir die Schockwelle stärker.Doch wie setzt man die ein? Wenn ich kurz auf alt tippe, kommt der Ansatz von dem was ich als Welle bezeichnen würde.Wars das schon oder setzte ich ihn nur falsch ein und man muss die Zauber doch wechseln.( wie auch immer, im Menü gibs kein Eintrag dafür)
Und ich sollte eigentlich auch die Schwergen mit dem Nimbuszauber verbessern können( alt + d , mein ich) was auch nicht geht.

Klärt mich mal bitte einer auf!


----------



## Senor-T (30. Juni 2009)

annon11 am 30.06.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Klärt mich mal bitte einer auf!


Heiho!
Drücke mal a+d gleichzeitig und zusätzlich ALT, dann sollte es funktionieren.
Ich wurde aus dem Hilfetext auch nicht so wirklich schlau und habs eigentlich per Zufall rausgefunden, als ich den Rundumschlag (a+d+SPACE) gesucht hab


----------



## xxstyxx (3. Juli 2009)

funktioniert alles über die "alt"+verschiedene tastan.
verderbtheitszauber:
ziel anvisieren und alt drücken.

bei der schockwelle einfach zwischen die gegner, alt gedrückt halten und dazu a&d gedrückt halten.
wenn man vorher a&d los läßt werden die schergen verstärkt.

den verderbtheitszauber würde ich an deiner stelle aber ein bissl aufwerten. wirst ihn bei 2 bossen noch brauchen. ^^


----------

